# moving pregnant rabbit from outdoor enclosure to inside for private safe for birthing



## Ali711 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi I have a pregnant rabbit who's due today she currently lives in an outside side structure with her two neutered Brothers . she dug a den on day 20 it's now day 31 last night she was in labor but I think she's uncomfortable giving birth outside.. it's very hot today I would like to move her into a private bedroom with a kit box already made . is that okay or should I just leave her outside?? Help


----------



## SableSteel (Sep 14, 2019)

Normally I would say to not move a doe around that time of pregnancy, but if it is very hot (I see you're in california) I might look into doing so. If possible, moving as much of her outdoor environment and stuff indoors would be best - if she has a nestbox or nest already bring it with her. If she has a cage outside, bring it inside and keep her in it. Don't disturb her too much but do check up on her often - stresses like moving her can make her more likely to have problems with kindling, and more likely to harm or scatter the kits.


----------



## Ali711 (Sep 14, 2019)

Okay thank you and what if she doesn't have the kits tonight, today is day 31 . I think she's more spooked to have them outside in a den that was dug long time ago... and even though there's water misters during the day to cool all of them down, there are other animals that come into her enclosure like rats at night to disturb her . my husband stayed up all night with her last night . she just kept rummaging around he yard , moving dirt but not going into any specific Den opening. I guess I'm asking when do I start worrying about the birthing. ?? P.S... there is no cage or nest box, she has dug a burrough underground . She put all kinds of hay and grasses in it around day 20. However, It is completely covered now and when my hubby dug a little dirt out of it last night, she just looked at it. She did not finish opening it up or seem interested at all to go in...


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 14, 2019)

Like SableSteel said, normally it's best not to move them but this may be an exception... however, whether you move her or not, you should separate her from her brothers (at least by a fence/grate or something) so that they can't hurt the kits or stress her out. Also, rats could pose a danger to the kits from what I've heard. Also, regardless of whether you move her, you should have a proper nest box for her and line it with hay or straw. If she's a first time mom, she'll almost certainly kindle outside the nest box - once she's done giving birth, you should very gently transfer her nesting material and the kits into the nest box and show it to her. The nest box keeps the kits from wriggling around and dying of exposure or to predators, as mother rabbits are unable to physically move them back into the nest if they escape.


----------



## zuppa (Sep 15, 2019)

I agree with what others said less stress for her but you need to separate her from her brothers anyway maybe she's uncomfortable kindling there as they can harm her babies. I would move her in anyway not because she's first time mom they are perfect first time moms by nature, just because what you've described you prepared indoor for her sounds like better option. I second that if you could bring some her bedding or some stuff smelling home for her so she'd get less stressed in her new place. I disagree with that first time moms most certainly kindle outside box in my experience they know everything. Some rabbits just get stressed about nest boxes and destroy them or moving around, if there's safe place like a cage or where she'll stay she can kindle in a corner and you can transfer her nest into a box later as Imbrium said the kits will be crawling all around and can get lost and be late for dinner, also they need to stay together to keep warm. Well I don't know about California..

You shouldn't start worrying she'll do everything you don't have to stay up all night she'd actually like not to be watched even you can cover part of her cage with a blanket or a piece of a cardboard so she can feel privacy there. She can give birth between day 27 and day 43 was the latest I've heard of. She'll be fine.

As for nest boxes actually in nature rabbits don't have nest boxes at all, they make a shallow burrow and line it with dry grass and fur, and keep away from it daytime not to attract predators.

We'll be looking forward to the pics we loves pics  Good luck


----------



## Preitler (Sep 15, 2019)

Right, privacy is quite important, but keep checking on her, moving her can be quite confusing, for rabbits it's very important to know where things are. Heat, on the other hand, can be a real problem.

Good luck! 



> As for nest boxes actually in nature rabbits don't have nest boxes at all, they make a shallow burrow and line it with dry grass and fur, and keep away from it daytime not to attract predators.



That is not exactly true for european rabbits, what you refer to are cottentails and hares, they don't live underground like our rabbits. Pregnant does build some nest tunnels, about a arms lenght, which get closed up with hay and dirt, and dug open for nursing during the first days. In most of our domestic rabbits those instincts are pretty diluted so they can do without the digging, but one of my does does exactly that, even stuffs the nestbox entrance tight. A nestbox is just a replacement for the tunnel.


----------



## zuppa (Sep 15, 2019)

Preitler said:


> Right, privacy is quite important, but keep checking on her, moving her can be quite confusing, for rabbits it's very important to know where things are. Heat, on the other hand, can be a real problem.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


I didn't know it, thank you


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 16, 2019)

We captured two abandoned females in the month of February and the first unspayed mom gave birth less than 6 days later. Both the captured females were living on the streets and having kits that most likely died from predators and environment. 

The second unspayed abandoned female gave birth two and half weeks later. Heat is much harsher on rabbits.

Both our mothers did well in a quiet, stress-free environment. No problems in moving them indoors.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 16, 2019)

We also made a towel surround in a cardboard box, soon as we saw each mother pulling fur from their dewlap/s.

The unexpected 16 babies did super well in their rolled bath-towel surround and shredded paper base plus cardboard base. No nestbox needed. 'Twas only later on when the kits got mobility that we upgraded their indoor d/k crate to keep them enclosed while mother continued to nurse.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 16, 2019)

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/MariPhotoPage.html


----------



## Ali711 (Nov 5, 2019)

H] Well mama rabbit finally had a litter successfully thank you for all your help and advice she bore them outside but we moved them inside after 10 days all 10 of them are doing great


----------



## Cmunson28 (Jan 19, 2022)

Can anyone help me? My holland lop is pregnant and she dug a hole in the ground to nest. It started snowing. Can I relocate her without stressing her out and making her think the nest was destroyed?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 19, 2022)

Cmunson28 said:


> Can anyone help me? My holland lop is pregnant and she dug a hole in the ground to nest. It started snowing. Can I relocate her without stressing her out and making her think the nest was destroyed?



I see you correctly created a new thread for this.

Here's your new thread for anyone who may wish to reply:





Can i relocate my pregnant holland lop?


My bunny is set to have babies at the end of the month. She started digging a hole in the ground again to make a nest. My boyfriend stopped her last season and moved her when the burrow was already well established and had all her fur in it and when she gave birth she killed all her babies. She...




www.rabbitsonline.net





[I will lock this thread.]


----------

